# [SOLVED] Vista file sharing suddenly stopped working (error 0x80070035)



## jphilo (Jul 27, 2011)

We have used file sharing in our small company for many years, and our operations really depend on it. However since returning from a business trip my Vista Business SP2 laptop suddenly cannot see or connect with any of the other computers (all running XP), and they cannot access the Public folder on my laptop. When I try to access shared folders I get the infamous error 0x80070035. File sharing is still working properly among the various XP computers. We use a Kyocera wireless access point to run our local network.

I have spent quite a bit of time reading posts on this and other tech support forums and have tried all the proposed solutions I found, to no avail. Among other things, I removed my Norton NIS firewall (and turned off the Windows firewall), verified using Network and Sharing Center that Network Discovery and File Sharing are showing as active, verified that the wireless connection show File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networking is loaded and active, and also that Netbios is active on both my laptop and the XP computers. I also checked that needed Services such as Link Layer Topology Discovery Mapper are up and running. I un-installed and re-installed the wireless adapter. I've re-booted my laptop and the Kyocera router countless times.

Despite all that it seems there is some problem with Network Discovery or recognition of computer names on the network. From my laptop if I try to ping the other computers (from a CMD prompt) I can't ping them by name (but can using their IP address). From an XP desktop my laptop does show up in the list of workgroup computers, yet Ping says it doesn't recognize the name of my laptop, and pings to the laptop's IP address just time out. Interestingly the Norton firewall was able to see all the other computers (and their names), but at the same time pings to those names were failing (and only my laptop shows up in the Network folder).

I am really stumped and frustrated by this and would very much appreciate any suggestions about how to fix it. I am pasting in below the output of the nbtstat /n and ipconfig/all commands in hopes that someone will spot a clue.

John
--------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\John Philo>nbtstat /n
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []
No names in cache
Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.253] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
79B7XD1 <00> UNIQUE Registered
APL <00> GROUP Registered
79B7XD1 <20> UNIQUE Registered
APL <1E> GROUP Registered
APL <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered
C:\Users\John Philo>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 79B7XD1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Min
i-Card #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-C8-2F-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2ce0:6f60:eed6:6209%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.253(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 27, 2011 8:27:16 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 28, 2011 8:27:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333798
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-C2-60-75-00-1C-23-94-48-56
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
192.168.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-94-48-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B236DEF9-5527-4F0A-867E-519941B42
369}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{51AE9CD0-F62E-4981-9FF5-C5D791E4C
AEA}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1873:2c19:b426:a903(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1873:2c19:b426:a903%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\John Philo>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista file sharing suddenly stopped working (error 0x80070035)*

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
can cause this type of problem

this article refers to xp but it appears to be your issue
You cannot view other workgroup computers on the network on a Windows XP-based computer


----------



## jphilo (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Vista file sharing suddenly stopped working (error 0x80070035)*

Wand3r34, thanks for the suggestion, but apparently this particular issue only applies to WinXP. The MS Fixit tool won't run on Vista, but to be sure this isn't my problem I manually checked the Registry and did not find the keys that were supposed to be removed.

You seem to be implying that Peer-Peer node type might be a problem--is there some alternative, and if so how would I change that?

John


----------



## jphilo (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Vista file sharing suddenly stopped working (error 0x80070035)*

Wand3r3r, whoops, my bad, your were in fact absolutely right! After my previous response I realized I hadn't gone all the way to the right node in the Registry. After deleting the DhcpNodeType key and re-booting, like magic File Sharing is working again. Thank you very very much for solving a vexing problem.

John


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Vista file sharing suddenly stopped working (error 0x80070035)*

Glad you worked it out and updated us to your success. Great job!


----------

